

Study: Mobile (And Particularly iPhone) Users Not Keen On Clicking Ads - satyajit
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/12/study-smartphone-particularly-iphone-users-less-likely-to-click-on-ads/

======
antonovka
Is anyone really expecting mobile users to be a viable market for traditional
internet advertising?

I would have thought it was a foregone conclusion that users were adverse to
the standard click-through path on a small modal-use device.

------
pierrefar
Doesn't this study just mean that _Chitika's_ ads are half as likely to be
cliked on from mobile users? It's only one data point without controlling for
the type of ad. I wouldn't want to generalize to all mobile users based on
just this study. Anything else out there that observed similar results?

Certainly for a mobile site I won't be using Chitika; instead I'll try another
network. The numbers are clear :)

~~~
yalurker
I would think certain cases might have far higher click throughs in fact. For
instance, if I'm searching for $FOOD near $LOCATION on my mobile phone, I
would be incredibly likely to click an appropriate ad.

~~~
jrg
But they take you, the user, away from whatever it is you're actually doing.
This is another case where the advertiser is going to have to see if their
marketing message succeeds without the 'click through' to give them the warm
and fuzzies.

------
rg
Isn't this an instance of the more general observation that people click less
on links when loading is relatively slower (less bandwidth) and click more on
links when loading is relatively faster (more bandwidth)?

~~~
tesseract
Mobile users may also use the web for shorter sessions on average than desktop
users, so they don't have extra time to click on ads. The average mobile user
may also be savvier than the average desktop user.

Both those points are pure speculation on my part; data to confirm or refute
would be welcome.

